# Dozens dead in India train blasts



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

At least 64 people have been killed in a series of explosions and a fire on a Pakistan-bound train in the northern Indian state of Haryana, officials say.

Passengers reported hearing two blasts as the train passed near Panipat, about 80km (50 miles) north of Delhi.

The train - the Samjhauta Express - was part of a service taking passengers from Delhi to Lahore in Pakistan.

A spokesman for Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said the explosions were probably an "act of terror".

A number of other passengers were injured, and officials say the death toll may rise.

Idiot terrorists


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

bloody terrorists


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

bull ****


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> At least 64 people have been killed in a series of explosions and a fire on a Pakistan-bound train in the northern Indian state of Haryana, officials say.
> 
> Passengers reported hearing two blasts as the train passed near Panipat, about 80km (50 miles) north of Delhi.
> 
> ...



That is a idiot PM india has ever got. Why does not he do anything. The only crap they say is * "act of terror". *They really have to shut down the borders of india.


----------



## nix (Feb 19, 2007)

we will not tolerate terrorism in any form!
we shall not give in to terrorism!
we should fight terrorism in all forms
PM condemns blasts.
-PM manmohan singh

this is what he says all the time...it is high time he did took some action.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> we will not tolerate terrorism in any form!
> we shall not give in to terrorism!
> we should fight terrorism in all forms
> PM condemns blasts.
> ...



He said the same word in mumbai blasts and various blast. When someone use portable nukes. He will say the same thing.


Get the Indian Military and start capturing Pakistan. That is only thing india can do. A war is only way to finish this.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2007)

poor ppl.india needs a pm like joseph stalin.pakistan-murdabad!


----------



## anandk (Feb 19, 2007)

there is always a section, which has a vested interest, in not having peace !


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> poor ppl.india needs a pm like joseph stalin.pakistan-murdabad!



Nah. We need PM like Winston Chruchill.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 19, 2007)

I really feel sad when i hear such news


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I really feel sad when i hear such news



Same here


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

There will be another emergency  cabinet meeting and all party meeting


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^^ And they'll condemn the act..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

Indian govt is one worst govt in the world , where as Israeli and US govt are best in the world ,Atlaest they value life of their citizens .


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> poor ppl.india needs a pm like joseph stalin



And Gulags will come as a free gift.


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2007)

saw thre  remains of the train while on my way back to delhi from chandigarh .... all trains running late .... every1 was standing and loooking all news channel cars almost on the trax .... 1 track was blocked hence trainsa were being re-diverted and also ppl were all over the trax at the site filming and watching


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 19, 2007)

Jus saw in news a pakistani Minister was blaming indian officials for not taking the security of the train as a major concern
now hw stupid is that, don't he know who planted bomb in the train in the end, he must b knowing perfectly, losers


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2007)

I Think The Train Was Coming From Pakistan? Did Paks Did That?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I Think The Train Was Coming From Pakistan? Did Paks Did That?



Who else do you think did that. Railway is very important for india economy. It is very clear who did this act and it comes directly from our neighbours. Who wants to destroy india economy. I also feel China has something got to do with all this terror attacks. Only if our Indian intelligence improves it will be better. I also feel that Indian Politicans are also in this part. 

If the politicans really care about india and the citizen they will do their best to hunt down this terrorist. From the looks out of this they hardly care who dies. They just say they condemn attack and the next day they will forget everything they have said. 

They are three options :-

1. A secret intelligence (CBI,CCB) raid all ministers house all over india and raid on suspected people. Midnight raid. 

2. Send Special Forces all over Pakistan and raid ISI HQ and their branches and find the concerned people. 

3. Indian Military should mobilize quickly and capture pakistan and bring down musharaaf.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 20, 2007)

Pray that Lalu Prasad Yadav or Mulayam Singh doesnt become our Prime Minister.I hate them.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

. . war only leads to death of innocent humanbeings .  its the politics and the politicians who are the root cause of all evil . dont hate a nation cause of this . its their politicians that have managed to change the minds of peoples like this . tell me ,all great (so called great rulers ) even alexander is a mass murderer . he cared for no ones life . one ruler that really learned the lesson was asoka . blame politics guys


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 20, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> . . war only leads to death of innocent humanbeings .  its the politics and the politicians who are the root cause of all evil . dont hate a nation cause of this . its their politicians that have managed to change the minds of peoples like this . tell me ,all great (so called great rulers ) even alexander is a mass murderer . he cared for no ones life . one ruler that really learned the lesson was asoka . blame politics guys


Really good post.I completely agree with u.Dont blame Pakistan's comman man they are also facing the same thing now.Politicians of both the country s***s.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

take a quick look at world history . you can see that . . . one guy , changing minds of millions around . . . for what ??? for betterment ??? NO for WAR ,terrorists are the minority in this . the real cause is mostly the govt itself .


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Pray that Lalu Prasad Yadav or Mulayam Singh doesnt become our Prime Minister.I hate them.



You must be jokin right?.

I wish  atal behari vajpayee comes again . He was only pm that was mature.​


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You must be jokin right?.
> 
> I wish  atal behari vajpayee comes again . He was only pm that was mature.​


Have u read my post?I doubt it.They have said that its their dream.In India guys like lalu and mulayam(soft) can do anything.
You want Atal bihari vajpayee?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

all the rulers , starting from the unknown to the known ones all over are mass murderers . the latest example -bush and saddam, both are bad , both killed many . for what ???. they did not take revenge on each other . they did it through millions of innocent soldiers who fell victim to their speech . or what ever . in the end one got killed , perhaps the other one will die too cause all are mortals .


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Have u read my post?I doubt it.They have said that its their dream.In India guys like lalu and mulayam(soft) can do anything.
> You want Atal bihari vajpayee?



I do know it was their dream. I do not want their dream to be fullfilled. I can imagine india will be total chaos if those two and sonia gandhi be a PM. India can say goodbye.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

War is now delayed , war is now a lose lose situation , paki beggars  have nothing to lose


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

give me one example . . . just one where a ruler has never fought war , even on our puranas the kings fight. and millions of innocent peoples died. and we say killing is crime ???if so , who are the criminals ???the odd here and there or the rulers or both ???, sorry for broken posts , me on mobile . there is word limitations here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I do know it was their dream. I do not want their dream to be fullfilled. I can imagine india will be total chaos if those two and sonia gandhi be a PM. India can say goodbye.


toh wohi toh main kah raha tha yaar ki pray karo woh kabhi na bane.
BTW rajsekheran are you taking part in essay competition?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

i stopped


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

Instead of a stronger PM, we need a stronger Parliament, which rules the country not lets the PM and his head honchos do so, we need a parliament which instead of merely protesting, and protesting against someone who protests, starts to work.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is a idiot PM india has ever got. Why does not he do anything. The only crap they say is * "act of terror". *They really have to shut down the borders of india.



I revere Manmohan Singh for his well thought out approach but I hate his soft stand on some matter. Maybe mild but definitely not an idiot - it does take much more than that to run a country of 1 billion. 



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> He said the same word in mumbai blasts and various blast. When someone use portable nukes. He will say the same thing.



Don't worry, nukes are quite heavy to be portable and too radioactive to be undetected. Except Hollywood movies that is. 



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Indian govt is one worst govt in the world , where as Israeli and US govt are best in the world ,Atlaest they value life of their citizens .



Doubtful. Isreal and US definitely became much more dangerous than they were in 2001. If you are an American you always have to be on your guard from China to Venezuela. As an Indian you are much safer and more respected than Americans. Except in India that is.

Hitting Pakistan wouldn't help, they are nuclear power unlike Iraq and Afghan and unfortunately we can't move Delhi and Mumbai out of their reach.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

This time No cabinet or all party meetings , No blame game 

Uncle sam (USA) is surely doing a good job for India and pakistan


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I revere Manmohan Singh for his well thought out approach but I hate his soft stand on some matter. Maybe mild but definitely not an idiot - it does take much more than that to run a country of 1 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cns.miis.edu/pubs/week/images/suit.jpg

That is portable nuke. Can be carried the whole world. It is still avaliable. Hard to detect.

*www.nationalterroralert.com/images/nuclear_suitcase_bomb_nuke.gif

more information here :- *www.nationalterroralert.com/suitcasenuke

*www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=29109
*unitedstatesaction.com/suitcase-nuclear.htm
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suithcase_bomb
ttp://www.stevequayle.com/News.alert/03_Nukes/031222.suitcase.html


Never underestimate power of wicked people .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

there are portable nukes . made by soviets 

they nuke can be carried on suitcase , many stolen after soviet breakup


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> *cns.miis.edu/pubs/week/images/suit.jpg
> 
> That is portable nuke. Can be carried the whole world. It is still avaliable. Hard to detect.
> 
> ...





this is freaky, hope it doesn't go in the hands of our not so gud neighbours


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> this is freaky, hope it doesn't go in the hands of our not so gud neighbours



I think they may have it. They may use it. It is matter of time.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

Manmohan singh is just a pawn , Madam Sonia gandhi real runner of UPA govt .Sonia gandhi will make best PM of India all over time .She is very intelligent and efficient


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Never underestimate power of wicked people .



Well these bombs are of 1 kiloton (if they exist, a big if) which is not as deadly as the ones dropped in Hiroshima and much less so than the dioxing sprayed in the Vietnam war. Anyway as mentioned, the technology is in its nascent stages and nuclear radiations (gamma rays) are so strong, they can be easily detected by detectors in public places should the threat prove real.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Instead of a stronger PM, we need a *stronger Parliament*, which rules the country not lets the PM and his head honchos do so, we need a parliament which instead of merely protesting, and protesting against someone who protests, starts to work.


Stronger parliament how???..... with Lalu, who cant tell one english line correctly .... he gave lecture on IIM, and Harvard Business School students.... what he done for indian rail.... can do nothing when he was CM of Bihar....  
and about some other MPs, who are already chargesheeted for rape, kill, bribe etc.... *but police can't find them....* they will show us right way for our nations developement ?? They just see their *POCKET and POWER.... *not *JANTA *.... only one time they can see JANTA, ie *BEFORE VOTE *


----------

